
Medieval Innovations - Vigier
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/medieval-innovations
======
AstralStorm
What's up with the title? The article talks about medieval art and geopolitics
but not the numerous innovations. Some imports and cursorily at that.

------
oska
I have been keen to read the book this is excerpted from - _Lotharingia: A
Personal History of Europe’s Lost Country_.

So it's nice to read this good-sized excerpt.

